# Fin de contrat et congé non pris



## lalou (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour.
Je suis donc assistante maternelle. J ai été en congé maternité du 15 février au 15 août. Ensuite j'ai eu 4 semaines de maladie.
 Un contrat va s'arrêter fin novembre par rupture du parents employeur.
Mais je n' ai pris aucune des 5 semaines de congés qui redémarre en juin.
Comment cela se passe t il?
Bien amicalement. A touts..


----------



## Griselda (14 Octobre 2022)

Il faut faire le récap' de tous les congés restants dus et ils seront payés en Indemnité Compensatrice de Congés Payés lors du Solde de tout compte.


----------



## lalou (14 Octobre 2022)

D accord je ne suis pas obligée donc de les posé pour ce pe?


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Octobre 2022)

Ben non... Des congés s'sils sont posés, c'est pour tous les employeurs... Pas juste un seul
Quand on pose des congés on ne travaille pas du tout, pour personne...


----------



## lalou (14 Octobre 2022)

Oui c est vrai.... Merci beaucoup


----------



## Griselda (14 Octobre 2022)

C'est pour ça que ça s'appelle une indemnité compensatrice.
Lors de ton solde de tout compte on va te payer:
- le salaire du dernier mois
- la regule s'il y en a une
- l'indemnité compensatrice de congés payés
- l'indemnité de rupture (1/80eme de ts les salaires bruts d'après la nouvelle CCN applicable obligatoirement)

Avec tes autres PE tu seras en congés payés au moment où ça été établi avec eux, comme d'hab'.

C'est ta première fin de contrat?


----------



## lalou (14 Octobre 2022)

Non mais je pense que d habitudes j ai pris mes congés ou j'ai jamais fait attention.


----------



## Griselda (16 Octobre 2022)

Oulà, en effet, étonnant...

Bon à savoir: durant ton congés maternité tu as acquis des jours de congés payés, comme si tu avais travaillé.

Ensuite il faut faire le recap depuis le début du contrat pour savoir ce que tu as acquis, ce qui t'a été payé, ce que tu as posé etc...

Mais même en ayant pris des congés par anticipation (c'est à dire des congés qui sont payés avant la fin de la periode de référence mais UNIQUEMENT sur des jours "en cours d'acquisition") il est plutôt très rare de finir un contrat avec 0 jr de CP à regler sauf en finissant un contrat juste après la pose de tous les CP peut être?! 🤔


----------



## lalou (16 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir justement j'ai jamais fait attention.... J ai tjs laisse le pe gérer...


----------



## liline17 (17 Octobre 2022)

je me suis aperçue que je gagnais mieux ma vie depuis que je gère moi même, et puis en terme de confiance en soi, c'est vraiment bien.
Quand un PE me demande quelque chose qui ne me convient pas, je sais argumenter contre, avant je cédais.


----------



## Griselda (17 Octobre 2022)

Tu peux tout à fait laisser le PE gérer, d'autant que c'est son role.

Mais comme tout salarié tu as le droit de vérifier que tout est OK, ce d'autant plus que nos PE ne sont pas RH et peuvent se tromper.


----------



## assmatzam (17 Octobre 2022)

@lalou 
Est ce que ton contrat est sur une année complète ou incomplète ? 

À quel date a t'il commencé ? 

Note tes dates de vacances depuis le début du contrat 

Ton salaire a t'il était maintenu au moment de la prise de tes congés ?


----------



## lalou (17 Octobre 2022)

Ben je commence effectivement a me renseigner aussi car dès qu'ils le peuvent certains sont malhonnête.... Et nous ici le ram est vraiment naze....


----------

